# Profesional Opinion



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

I am looking to put in either a deck or patio. I will do all the work my self, so as far as materials go, which is the least expensive. I would prefer to stick to pavers or block of some sort for the patio, or pressure treated wood for a deck. Also, I have to build up the area with retaining wall block for a patio (about 3 courses or so).

Any help or sugestions will be greatly apreciated!


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

:blink: First...What do you like better Pavers or Wood???


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Which ever is less expensive.


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 18, 2006)

ohho! quality don't count , just go to lowes i'm sure they can help you. we on the other hand can only help if you want quality not cheap!


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe you did not read the orginal post. I am doing the work myself. I do a good job at what ever I do, and I have the help of my friends, who are professionals. I only have to pay for the materials. I do expect a good job, but I am not going to live in this house forever, so I simply want something to put the grill and a table on.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Pressure treated deck and nothing else, that would be the cheapest.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## trialbyfire (Oct 29, 2005)

*deck or patio*

We just did a porch and we did it in cedar. You know why? The Mrs said she wanted to spend a lot of time there, and she wanted it to last. And she wanted it nice. The percentage you spend more will pay off in 5 years when you look at the treated and curse the fact it has arsenic in it.


----------

